# Reincarnated Ghost



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a new one from me that I think has a lot of potential for folks to copy as is, or to try different ways to modify it to suit them a bit better. I think it would be fun to see the different versions that could be concocted out of this basic pattern. I think it would be fairly easy to cut it out with saws other than scroll saws too. This one has a fork width inside measurement of two inches, but I think it could be easily reduced for those who might want a smaller shooter. This one is a hand full with its' width between the index and thumb. Looking forward to seeing some cool ideas from those who want to give it a try.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Man Smitty, just when I thought I was done making Slingshots for a while... I am finishing up on one by Gopher, and I have an Ash Board that is begging to be a bow... But I will not pass this one up. I will give it I try, it has COOL written all over it.

Chuck S.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks mxred, I think it will make a fine shooter. It is funny though, because the more I look at it, the more I think it looks a lot like the original flatband design He has had around for years. It is really weird how we just keep circling around the mulberry tree.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Smitty, this is in my future projects file.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

i sorta want a handle like this angle, except i want the forks turn 90 degrees


----------

